

We’re Making Life Too Hard for Millennials - shahryc
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/02/opinion/sunday/were-making-life-too-hard-for-millennials.html?action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&module=MostEmailed&version=Full&region=Marginalia&src=me&pgtype=article

======
shahryc
"Members of this year’s graduating class left their campuses owing an average
of $35,051, about twice the levels borne by their counterparts two decades
earlier (after adjusting for inflation)."

